# Did the U.S. Kick North Korea Off the Internet?



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like someone decided to spam North Korea.

Not sure if this was a good idea as we might be facing the same in the near future.

What do you guys think? 

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/nort...s-restrict-access-GI2EZvX~Rf2PokzA4gh_lA.html


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 22, 2014)

Nah, it wasn't the US, it was me. 






j/k


----------



## Asylum (Dec 23, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, it wasn't the US, it was me.
> 
> j/k





With no more service routes than they have you might could have done it yourself.

Would just have to have enough resources to use for the attack.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL, loved the quote from North Korea Tech....“Usually there are isolated blips, not continuous connectivity problems. I wouldn’t be surprised if they are absorbing some sort of attack presently". Has "Anonymous" turned it's gaze toward North Korea?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2014)

Seriously, how would we know, and more importantly, why should we care?

If individual site owners care they can block the whole subnet from sites.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2014)

Asylum said:


> What do you guys think?


I wonder where those four connections terminate because where they terminate you'd probably find your answer.  I doubt it was the US government.  It may have been sponsored unofficially by the US government but not the US government directly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 23, 2014)

I believe this is called DoI (_Denial-of-Interwebz_).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2014)

poor north korea, how will the masses get their illegal copies of the interview now?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/22/world/asia/north-korea-internet/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

The last paragraph is interesting:


			
				CNN said:
			
		

> "We aren't going to discuss -- you know -- publicly, operational details about the possible response options or comment on those kind of reports in any way, except to say that as we implement our responses, some will be seen, some may not be seen," Marie Harf told reporters.


She's the spokeswoman for the Department of State.  It comes across me as something is brewing.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 23, 2014)

good riddance


----------



## D007 (Dec 23, 2014)

I wish someone could block North Korea leadership from existence..
This short, pudgy lil bastard is going to stir the hornets nest and that dumbass little face of his,
will be stretched out into a nice new American flag..
Merika!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2014)

actually i dunno, could be yes, could be no
remember when they say iraq has mass destruction weapons then coalition forces attacked iraq and then it never found
in this case north korea could be placed as the one who did that and then you know next..
i guess its not far from media and opinion war to judge whos behind this
i may grab some popcorn and wait for the sequence


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably finished their morning bowl of tree-bark soup then fired up their laptop only to find no internet service...I bet they were pissed off!

I knew it.... North Korea internet consists of only 1,024 IP addresses

Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42216/north-korea-internet-consists-1-024-ip-addresses/index.html


----------



## ISI300 (Dec 23, 2014)

I seriously doubt NK has the capability to hack Sony. Their entire population is barred from having access to internet, or have already starved to death. How the hell do they train the nerds to do that?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 23, 2014)

ISI300 said:


> I seriously doubt NK has the capability to hack Sony. Their entire population is barred from having access to internet, or have already starved to death. How the hell do they train the nerds to do that?



The North Korean government hires nerds from another country.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder where those four connections terminate because where they terminate you'd probably find your answer.  I doubt it was the US government.  It may have been sponsored unofficially by the US government but not the US government directly.



The only network connections into North Korea come from China. The US has been begging China to cut off their network lines. Obviously China does nothing to anyone, so the fate of NK's Internet for the glorious leader is pretty sound. All the US can do is a persistent DDoS to prevent them from using the interwebs. Evidently someone has done just that.


Dent1 said:


> The North Korean government hires nerds from another country.


I thought it was evident they hired in Asian computer mercenaries. North Korea can't fire a missile at a target let alone organise a hack against a tech company.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2014)

North koreas government has a lot of money for sucha small country, its just not spent on its people.

cracked.com has a few articles (with sources, so ignore that its a comedy site) referencing the dodgy things they do like insurance fraud to bring in foreign money, which they can then spend to let the select few live in luxury - and most of the people there know it from word of mouth (foreigners do come and go, locals sneak out, etc)


It's entirely possible they have a bunch of hackers with foreign educations, or just outright hired help to do it for them.


----------



## 64K (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm amazed that North Korea is able to do all that they do with a GDP of around 40 billion dollars.

http://www.businessinsider.com/mind-blowing-facts-about-north-korea-2014-7?op=1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2014)

64K said:


> I'm amazed that North Korea is able to do all that they do with a GDP of around 40 billion dollars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/mind-blowing-facts-about-north-korea-2014-7?op=1


They hide more money than 1946 Nazis man. They have far more flow than that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The only network connections into North Korea come from China. The US has been begging China to cut off their network lines. Obviously China does nothing to anyone, so the fate of NK's Internet for the glorious leader is pretty sound. All the US can do is a persistent DDoS to prevent them from using the interwebs. Evidently someone has done just that.


There are in the neighborhood of 200,000 North Korean defectors in China.  I'd put my money on one of them doing it and using the Sony story as cover.




64K said:


> I'm amazed that North Korea is able to do all that they do with a GDP of around 40 billion dollars.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/mind-blowing-facts-about-north-korea-2014-7?op=1


Severe rationing and reuse.  The government never lets outsiders stray from the beaten path because it looks like the third world nation it is.  Hell, Iraq and Libya, even being war torn, are likely a better place to live.


----------



## Grimm (Dec 25, 2014)

I dont care who attacked just "thumbs up" to who did.Id send them to stone age,since they wanted to probably shutdown the movie.GL next time.


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2014)

maybe they have comcast?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 27, 2014)

North Korea blames the U.S. for Internet outages


http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/north-korea-blames-the-us-for-internet-outages/ar-BBhfzzz


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2014)

North Korea blames the USA for everything.  Doesn't make any of it true.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 27, 2014)

N. Korea calls Obama 'monkey' in hacking row LOL.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/n-korea-calls-obama-monkey-in-hacking-row/ar-BBhg2Mv


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 27, 2014)

..what?

If the US actually attacked NK, they'd do it over something of value.  Sony is based in Japan, with the US being a subsidiary.  How the US would possibly view this as an attack on the US is bewildering.  

Assuming that this was, somehow, the case why a DDOS attack?  Why not an attack that might work?  A DDOS can be addressed, assuming that anyone with technical skills exists.  Barring technical skills, pay your mercenary black hats to fix it.  If you can afford to hack Sony over a film, then you'd better be able to afford protection once your actions come to light.  People commit genocide over a book that is thousands of years old, so hacking a bunch of a--holes isn't unreasonable.  Heck, the people who protested soldiers' funerals were slandered pretty well.


In short, this is too petty for the US.  It reeks of "not so black hat" black hats getting their kicks.  Call it hactivism, terrorism, or childish pranks; this outage only hurts the top level people who hurt the common people.  I see no harm in it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 27, 2014)

Stewie Griffin did it.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 27, 2014)

Problem for NK is they have only a small pipe to the internet for their country, i mean sub 10gbit connection. So really anyone with access to even a small botnet could take it out.


----------

